# Jewellery Box



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a jewellery box I made a couple weeks ago.
I couldn't tell what timber it is all know it was hard.




















Graham.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yowzer!!!
the blend is outstanding....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

she's a keeper Graham..

nice work!!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks nice Graham. :smile: What is your next project?


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment. My next projects will be tea bag boxes and a couple of garden wine tables.
The table will hold a bottle wine and two glasses and it has a spike where you just push it into the ground and table can be used anywhere.



Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the Compliment.


Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi stick,

Thanks for the compliment.


Graham.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...and great idea for the wine table to spike it any ole place...

Now if I can just get rid of all my rocks that might work for me...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Very nice...and great idea for the wine table to spike it any ole place...
> 
> Now if I can just get rid of all my rocks that might work for me...


You think rocks are bad, try getting something like that to stay upright in sand!

Graham, really like the jewelry box.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Graham, that is a great looking jewel box. Not sure what the wood is, but like the color. It is just finished clear? Kind of looks like teak , maybe? was it "oily"when you sanded it? Nice design on the feet too.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job on the splined corners!! 

Heh...around here the women just keep passing the wine bottle around; no need for a table.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Graham. I too would be interested in the finish process used on it.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Brain,

My finish process to the jewellery box is after I give it a final sand with 400 grit I go all over with brown paper. When I sand between coats and I also go over it with brown paper. When the top coat is dry for a couple of days than I polish it with brown paper to get the shine.


Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Brain,


Sorry forgot I sprayed the jewellery box with White Knight Crystal Clear Acrylic Gloss spray can.


Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Herb,

Thanks for the compliment. The finish I used on it was White Knight Crystal Clear Acrylic Gloss spray can.
The timber wasn't oily. The timber is from 290 mm x 40 mm step treads and was hard to cut in half on the tablesaw. It was so hard on my thickness planer to get the saw marks off. I will post a picture of the timber that I used.

Graham.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Jewellery box Timber*

Here is a picture of the timber I used on the Jewellery box.
It is from step treads 290 wide x 40 mm thick.













Graham.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice box. I really like the scrollwork. Does that continue on the sides?
Keep up the good work, I'll be watching for the table.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Roger,

Yes the scrollwork continue on the sides. That scrollwork is what I used some playing card boxes I made a few years ago.


Graham.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Matador58 said:


> Hi Brain,
> 
> My finish process to the jewellery box is after I give it a final sand with 400 grit I go all over with brown paper. When I sand between coats and I also go over it with brown paper. When the top coat is dry for a couple of days than I polish it with brown paper to get the shine.
> 
> ...


Thank Graham. "brown paper"? Craft paper, grocery sack paper? It really finished up nice.

Oh, BTW... you're giving me much more credit than I deserve... "Brain"?...  It all depends on who you ask..... :nerd:


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

May be Ipe


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very beautiful jewelry box, Graham! congrats! 
Sid.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and I look forward to seeing the wine table.


----------

